# Pickling Finish



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Can anyone tell me anything about Pickling finish. I've seen it a couple of times on cabinets and would like to try it on a picture frame. I was told by a painter standing in line at a local big box store. I could use a latex paint and mix water in it. Wipe it on and wipe it off. How much water to paint ? Or is there a better way ? Thanks to All


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

What the painter told you is call white wash it is used to highlight details in the work piece or to help something look aged. There is no formula to mixing it. I use it from time to time I add water and try it on a scrap piece of wood till I get the look I want. If you want to pickle something minwax , Old Master and some other stain companies sell a white pickling stain that works very well. I use it a lot on the inside of all wood cabinets to lighten up the insides then I put a couple of coats of poly over it.On some woods like red oak it is good to bleach it first because it can turn the pickling finish pink.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Woodshaper67 said:


> What the painter told you is call white wash it is used to highlight details in the work piece or to help something look aged. There is no formula to mixing it. I use it from time to time I add water and try it on a scrap piece of wood till I get the look I want. If you want to pickle something minwax , Old Master and some other stain companies sell a white pickling stain that works very well. I use it a lot on the inside of all wood cabinets to lighten up the insides then I put a couple of coats of poly over it.On some woods like red oak it is good to bleach it first because it can turn the pickling finish pink.


Thanks Keith, I was just playing with the idea the painter give me. I bought a small sample of latex ($2.97) had a tint added to it, added water like he said. Tried a sample and it look like a big mess.  So it's time to regroup and try something else. I may check out the minwax. Thanks Again


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Pickling with stain works well on hard wood but not so well on soft wood.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

mgmine said:


> Pickling with stain works well on hard wood but not so well on soft wood.


Thanks Art, The more I read about pickling (I even googled it) the less I like my idea of pickling. Thanks again.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

LiLRdWgn said:


> Thanks Keith, I was just playing with the idea the painter give me. I bought a small sample of latex ($2.97) had a tint added to it, added water like he said. Tried a sample and it look like a big mess.  So it's time to regroup and try something else. I may check out the minwax. Thanks Again


Sounds like you only tried it once, and not enough water. I've used latex watered down with good results. But, different projects, different amounts of water. A prototype bank that I wanted to look like old copper, green patina, came out very well indeed, the water to latex ratio was probably close to 10 to one; I'm thinking I used several coats, and got to say, at a distance of a few feet you'd think it's real copper. Other projects, the ratio might be half and half. Just depends on the results you want.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Sounds like you only tried it once, and not enough water. I've used latex watered down with good results. But, different projects, different amounts of water. A prototype bank that I wanted to look like old copper, green patina, came out very well indeed, the water to latex ratio was probably close to 10 to one; I'm thinking I used several coats, and got to say, at a distance of a few feet you'd think it's real copper. Other projects, the ratio might be half and half. Just depends on the results you want.


Thanks Theo, I haven't totally give up yet.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Pickling works good on any wood. On soft wood like pine you can use a sanding sealer but when I pickle my cabinet drawers I sand them with 220 on the final sanding. Most of my drawers are made from white pine or spruce.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Woodshaper67 said:


> Pickling works good on any wood. On soft wood like pine you can use a sanding sealer but when I pickle my cabinet drawers I sand them with 220 on the final sanding. Most of my drawers are made from white pine or spruce.


Thank Keith, thats what I'm using, Pine. I haven't had time to get back on this project, Too many irons in the fire. Local Police Dept personel projects. LOL, got to keep the locals happy.  AWESOME buch of guys.


----------



## luxlarry (Dec 28, 2011)

*Pickling Stain--Old Masters worked for me.*

Like you, I started from zero knowledge. But after trying several methods and products the Old Masters Pickling White #81008 worked for me and was the easiest. The gel gave a more balanced penetration, and I could control it with the wipe-off time, and second coat if needed. Wipe on--wipe off. Finished it with Deft satin--3 coats on upper cabinets, and 5 coats on lower.:sold:
And PS--The wife loves her new kitchen (about $250 for all supplies).


----------

